# Unusual Coloration Toadlings



## WaterloggedKitty (6 mo ago)

I live in Massachusetts against the boarder of New Hampshire; it's often I go herping for fun locally as it's covered with marshes and grasslands. I'm very used to most species of amphibians I see in my area, however I've picked up three Toadlings out of curiosity to ID them.

My best guess so far is Eastern American Toads, but possibly with erythrism since they all sport an impressive rust color instead of the dark colors I'm used to seeing on the species when this young. I would really like secondary input, so I can give them the exact husbandry their species requires. _(Should they not be American Toads)_ As I've gotten used to their personalities and find them charming.
For reference they are all about nickel-sized and below I've attached two images to help ID them.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Very normal for these guys, especially as they are younger.

Check your local laws for capturing and keeping local fauna as pets.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

WaterloggedKitty said:


> I live in Massachusetts against the boarder of New Hampshire; it's often I go herping for fun locally as it's covered with marshes and grasslands. I'm very used to most species of amphibians I see in my area, however I've picked up three Toadlings out of curiosity to ID them.
> 
> My best guess so far is Eastern American Toads, but possibly with erythrism since they all sport an impressive rust color instead of the dark colors I'm used to seeing on the species when this young. I would really like secondary input, so I can give them the exact husbandry their species requires. _(Should they not be American Toads)_ As I've gotten used to their personalities and find them charming.
> For reference they are all about nickel-sized and below I've attached two images to help ID them.
> ...


Can't give you an ID or care instructions, but I will say that with native species it is important to know the laws of your state. Wildlife as pets, looks like you can have up to 2 fowlers or American toads without permit


----------



## WaterloggedKitty (6 mo ago)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> Can't give you an ID or care instructions, but I will say that with native species it is important to know the laws of your state. Wildlife as pets, looks like you can have up to 2 fowlers or American toads without permit


Thank you for the advice! It's not common for me to take Amphibians out of the wild (These three are a special case), once I have a solid ID on these guys I will be sure to find the third a good home as several friends of mine also keep amphibians. It would be difficult to rehome them without being sure what they are first.


----------



## WaterloggedKitty (6 mo ago)

Chris S said:


> Very normal for these guys, especially as they are younger.
> 
> Check your local laws for capturing and keeping local fauna as pets.


Oh I see! Thank you. Had to be sure of their husbandry, I'm now updated on the laws thanks to another user.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

WaterloggedKitty said:


> Thank you for the advice! It's not common for me to take Amphibians out of the wild (These three are a special case), once I have a solid ID on these guys I will be sure to find the third a good home as several friends of mine also keep amphibians. It would be difficult to rehome them without being sure what they are first.


These are 99% Anaxyrus americanus (American Toad), not that the care requirements for Anaxyrus fowleri (Fowler's Toad) are much different at all. I can distinguish due to some patterning on the belly of the top one. If you have a better image of their bellies, I can help reduce that 1% chance.


----------

